# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  HP Pavilion G6 - dòng máy giải trí mới của HP

## rickyson280287

*hp pavilion g6 - dòng máy giải trí mới của hp*

_vừa qua hp đã chính thức bổ sung và định vị lại dòng tính phổ thông compaq g series. theo đó dòng sản phẩm này được nâng cấp hoàn toàn và mang tên gọi chính thức là hp pavilion g series. đây sẽ là dòng sản phẩm máy tính giải trí giá thành nhẹ nhất hiện nay mà không thể tìm thấy ở một sản phẩm nào khác._ 

_hp pavilion g6 có thiết kế ấn tượng đặc trưng của họ sản phẩm pavilion_

*thiết kế mới ấn tượng*

một trong những model pavilion g series đầu tiên xuất hiện đầu tiên tại việt nam đó là model hp pavilion g6. ngay từ hình dạng bên ngoài đã cho thấy hp đã cải tiến vượt bậc từ thiết kế của một sản phẩm phổ thông đơn giản sang vẻ bóng bẩy thanh thoát đặc trưng của họ sản phẩm pavilion. với vỏ máy có thiết kế chống xước hp imprint đặc trưng, pavilion g6 có thiết kế mỏng nhẹ chỉ 3cm. bàn phím giữ nguyên theo kiểu truyền thống kèm theo đó là tính năng điều khiển đa chạm (multi touch) đi kèm giúp người dùng có trải nghiệm nhanh và hiệu quả khi sử dụng thiết bị cho nhu cầu của mình.

_vỏ máy thiết kế chống xước hp imprint_

*công nghệ mới mạnh mẽ*

sở hữu màn hình rộng lên tới 15.6” công nghệ led cho độ nét cao và tiết kiệm điện năng tiêu thụ, hp pavilion g6 còn được trang bị bộ xử lý đồ họa dung lượng vào loại khủng hiện nay với 1gb của hãng xử lý đồ họa danh tiếng ati. 

chưa dừng ở thế mạnh về đồ họa, hp pavilion g6 được hãng trang bị bộ xử lý thế hệ mới nhất với vi xử lý core i dựa trên nền tảng vxl sandy bridge tiên tiến nhất hiện nay giúp tăng hiệu xuất hoạt động vượt trội so với thế hệ trước. kết nối không dây wifi chuẩn n cho phép máy chạy các ứng dụng trực tuyến rất trơn mượt như: xem phim online, chơi game online hay các kết nối giao lưu hội thoại online. ngoài ra đặc trưng của dòng sản phẩm giải trí đó là kết nối hình ảnh âm thanh chất lượng full hd và cổng giao tiếp hdmi cũng được trang bị trong model này.
 
 _vxl sandy bridge tiên tiến tăng hiệu xuất hoạt động vượt trội_

với hàng loạt tính năng ấn tượng kể trên có thể khẳng định hp pavilion g6 thực sự là một sản phẩm máy tính giải trí mới mà có thể đáp ứng cho mọi đối tượng từ người tiêu dùng phổ thông đến những người tiêu dùng trung cao cấp khó tính nhất.

*khuyến mãi hấp dẫn*

không ngừng hoàn thiện sản phẩm, hp pavilion g6 còn được công ty phân phối fpt kích cầu người dùng với chương trình ưu đãi hấp dẫn áp dụng từ ngày 5/5/2011 đến 5/7/2011 (số lượng quà tặng có hạn):
• *tặng ngay bộ máy in phun màu hp deskjet 1000 khi mua sản phẩm hp pavilion g6-1001tx và g6-1002tx: qùa tặng sẽ là sự kết hợp tuyệt vời trong việc in ảnh và các bản thiết kế.*
• *trúng thưởng 100% một trong các phần quà có giá trị của hp: chuột wireless hp (739,000 đồng); ba lô hp (500,000 đồng); usb 8gb (500,000 đồng); chuột quang hp (300,000 đồng); thẻ cào điện thoại (50,000 đồng)*

_cấu hình tham khảo:_

----------


## duylp8686

7 ngày rồi cho e up phát, thanks nhiều ạ

----------

